# Girona - A good place to live?



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

As this is my first post it seems good manners introducing my self shortly. 

I'm Dutch but have been living for 8 years now in Central America. We have a small hotel there. For various reasons I think it is time to come back to Europe. I got used to the nice climate and the Spanish language so I decided to try my luck in Spain. Plans are to move early next year.

First year I want to check out various parts of Spain to decide what I like most. Right now Catalonia is high at my list, especially Girona.

My questions are:

Anyone here that knows Girona? Is it a good place to live?

Anyone ever applied for residency in Girona? Is it a smooth process there, or does it take forever?

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JAH123 said:


> As this is my first post it seems good manners introducing my self shortly.
> 
> I'm Dutch but have been living for 8 years now in Central America. We have a small hotel there. For various reasons I think it is time to come back to Europe. I got used to the nice climate and the Spanish language so I decided to try my luck in Spain. Plans are to move early next year.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
You don't apply for residency, you have to get registered as a member of the EU living in Spain. It's a fairly simple process which is the same wherever you apply in Spain, more or less. See FAQ's number 1 for more info.
Girona is a nice place situated in a beautiful area, but it is Catalan speaking so whereas everyone can speak Spanish many prefer Catalan and much of what you hear and see will be in Catalan.
You don't say if you are looking for work, but you need to be aware of the dire economic situation Spain is in with the highest unemployment rate in the EU. There's plenty of info here on that.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Girona is where all the American (and other) professional cyclists lived and doped. If you're lucky you might live in Lance Armstrong's old building. By now they've probably removed the bags of needles.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nononymous said:


> Girona is where all the American (and other) professional cyclists lived and doped. If you're lucky you might live in Lance Armstrong's old building. By now they've probably removed the bags of needles.


I didn't know that, but here's the Daily Mail (of course) with the story.
Disgraced Lance Armstrong faces criminal charges in Spain over doping scandal | Daily Mail Online
Still, not much help to the OP, is it?


----------



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> You don't apply for residency, you have to get registered as a member of the EU living in Spain. It's a fairly simple process which is the same wherever you apply in Spain, more or less. See FAQ's number 1 for more info.
> Girona is a nice place situated in a beautiful area, but it is Catalan speaking so whereas everyone can speak Spanish many prefer Catalan and much of what you hear and see will be in Catalan.
> You don't say if you are looking for work, but you need to be aware of the dire economic situation Spain is in with the highest unemployment rate in the EU. There's plenty of info here on that.



Thanks for the reply.

I did understand that registering for residency (to use the correct phrase rm ) is not always a speedy process. Some provinces are notorious to delay the process a lot. But *I do understand that it is fast en simple everywhere?* This is important info because my non EU wife has to register after I do. If we come together we have a 90 day window before her visa expires.

As for employment, I should be glad I am over 25


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you considered the weather up there in Northern Spain? if not this link might help.


Weather Averages for Girona, Spain


----------



## JAH123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Have you considered the weather up there in Northern Spain? if not this link might help.


After 8 years of tropics where it NEVER gets below 20C having 4 seasons again is something I really look forward too.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JAH123 said:


> After 8 years of tropics where it NEVER gets below 20C having 4 seasons again is something I really look forward too.


Ha Ha! I know what you mean, here if the temperature goes below 20ºc the locals bring out the heavy coats, boots, woolly winter hats, scarfs and gloves.

I also spent five years in warmer climes, when I returned to Northern England, I was so cold, I never really acclimatised. Hence I live here, where winters are just not allowed


----------

